# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khám phá Cù Lao Chàm - Đảo xanh quyến rũ

## hangnt

Cuộc hành trình đến với đảo xanh bằng tàu du lich, khách du lich sẽ được khám phá một vùng thiên nhiên hoang sơ, thơ mộng tại hòn Lao, hòn Dài, hòn Chồng, hòn Yến...được hoà mình vào cuộc sống dân dã trong sự đón tiếp nồng hậu của cư dân các làng chài, được chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp quyến rũ của các địa danh mang nhiều huyền thoại như bãi Hương, bãi Làng, bãi Chồng, hang Bà, Âu thuyền, chùa Hải Tạng; được thưởng thức các loại đặc sản đậm đà hương vị biển Cù Lao Chàm như: tôm, cá, mực, vú nàng vú xao, cua đá, rau rừng ...


Cù lao chàm Đa Nang
Tại đây, khách du lich còn được tận hưởng những cảm giác thú vị của mùa hè, được thoả thích đùa vui cùng sóng biển, tắm nắng trên những bãi cát mịn màng, chinh phục những ngọn đồi hùng vĩ, tham gia các hoạt động thể thao: mô tô nước, dù bay, lướt ván, bơi thuyền Kayak hay lặn thám hiểm các hang đá nằm sâu dưới lòng đại dương cùng hàng trăm loài cá, loài san hô lấp lánh muôn sắc màu của miền nhiệt đới. Ngoài ra, khách du lich còn có thể tham quan đảo Yến, câu cá và tham gia vào đêm sinh hoạt lửa trại với nhiều trò chơi dân gian vui nhộn.

Được thiên nhiên ban tặng danh lam thắng cảnh đẹp. Đa Nang thành phố du lich ngày càng thu hút khách du lich , du lcih Cù Lao Chàm tên tuyến đường đi khách du lich sẽ dễ dàng thực hiện xuyên tour du lich chay dọc theo dãi biển Miền Trung xanh sạch đẹp nổi tiếng với các khach san tuyệt đẹp nằm san sát các bãi biển làm nên hình ảnh thành phố du lich Đa Nang ngày càng hiện đại và sôi động với, cộng với vị trí địa thế thuận lợi cho ngành phát triền du lich là hệ thống liên hoàn các khach san hoành tráng với muôn màu kiến trúc độc đáo Âu ,Á hấp dẫn khach du lich trong và ngoài nước đến du lich và sử dụng dịch vụ lưu trú khách sạn , nền kinh tế nghỉ dưỡng Đa Nang ngày càng sôi nổi . Bởi dịch vu khach san rất phong phú vì thế mỗi mùa du lich đến , nguồn doanh thu từ khach san của Thành phố rất dồi dào nhờ vào mô hình khach san đa phong cách. Khach du lich có thể liên hệ với Ms.Hòa 0908.084.385




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nghe kể mà thấy hấp dẫn quá ^^
Mùa hè mà được đến đây thì tuyệt rồi

----------


## cheezelsoshi

WOw một chuỗi các danh lam  :love struck: 
quá thú vị khi đến đây

----------


## khoan_gieng

Muốn đến đảo sống hoang dã 1 thời gian để xả street  :cuoi1:

----------


## Amp21

Cù lao chàm thì nổi tiếng rồi
Muốn khám phá miền Trung quá

----------


## sharing83

Ở đây qua đêm cũng khá thú vị, hải sản thì ngon phải biết

----------


## hathanhth7

Bên mình có tour hàng ngày ra Cù Lao Chàm rất tiện lợi cho khách, với giá ưu đãi 550.00/khách, dịch vụ trọn gói chuyên nghiệp, mọi chi tiết vui lòng alo mình: Mr. Thanh Bùi 0913 822 177

----------


## hathanhth7

Bên mình đang có chương trình ưu đãi giá cho open tour Cù Lao Chàm đi về trong ngày, với giá 550.000/khách, trọn gói với các dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp và nhân viên thân thiện, hân hạnh được phục vụ bạn và gia đình.
Ngoài ra bên mình còn cung cấp tour trọn gói Bà Nà 780.000/khách, Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội An 500.000/khách
Chi tiết vui lòng lien hệ hotline: 0913 822 177 - Mr. Thanh Bùi - Đà Nẵng Travel
Đảm bảo giá tốt và dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp cho chuyến đi của bạn!

----------


## dung89

Đà Nẵng là điểm đến của mình hehehe

----------

